# Discount to fellow railroaders



## Randall of CSX nation......

Just wondering how cool Amtrak is about letting you ride their train if you show them ID. Everyone is telling me, "show your id to the conductor, they always let you ride"

Its not defininte though and the trip I want to make is a round trip one day trip that would cost $106 otherwise. I know a lot of people that just have walked up to the conductor on the platform and shown their id badges and they let them ride.

What say those with this experience?


----------



## Guest

by the way, its a professional courtesy that I am trying to find out if it exists as I am an employee (conductor) on another adjacent railroad and its no different than cops showing their badges to get out of a traffic ticket.


----------



## Guest

Guest said:


> by the way, its a professional courtesy that I am trying to find out if it exists as I am an employee (conductor) on another adjacent railroad and its no different than cops showing their badges to get out of a traffic ticket.



I'm on disability pension and I have ridden in the sleeper with a coach ticket from New Orleans to LA compliments of a kind conductor. Also I recently got on the Acela and rode quite a distance (Boston to Philly) for free. Seldom have I been turned down with my old RR ID. All they can say is no.


----------



## George Harris

I am reasonably certain that this is not current policy. I beleive that employees that had pre-Amtrak pass privledges could possible do this but those days are gone.You would be placing the conductor in a very awkward position. You could endanger the man's job if a spotter picked up on this.


----------



## Guest_had8ley_*

George Harris said:


> I am reasonably certain that this is not current policy. I beleive that employees that had pre-Amtrak pass privledges could possible do this but those days are gone.You would be placing the conductor in a very awkward position. You could endanger the man's job if a spotter picked up on this.



George,

You are right on about the spotters. Came out of Chicago on the southbound City and both the conductor and A/C told me that Amtrak had just hired 40 spotters. It's a shame that they didn't put them to work on board in the LD coaches as attendants where they are so sorely needed.


----------



## Dutchrailnut

Are you in position to jeopardize the job of a fellow railroader by asking for free ride ?? The policy is that the free rides are not allowed, your asking someone to give up his career for a stranger ???


----------



## Guest

cool off the buddy. I am not out to get anyone's job. Just wondering if a courtesy still exists.


----------



## frj1983

Guest_had8ley_* said:


> George Harris said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am reasonably certain that this is not current policy. I beleive that employees that had pre-Amtrak pass privledges could possible do this but those days are gone.You would be placing the conductor in a very awkward position. You could endanger the man's job if a spotter picked up on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George,
> 
> You are right on about the spotters. Came out of Chicago on the southbound City and both the conductor and A/C told me that Amtrak had just hired 40 spotters. It's a shame that they didn't put them to work on board in the LD coaches as attendants where they are so sorely needed.
Click to expand...

40 Spotters?

That's a lot of people to hire for such a position. What will they do?? Observe Amtrak Staff and report back to HR/Management?? What then?? Will Amtrak provide opportunities for Staffers to improve their skills or just note that they've been watching??

It seems to me that if Amtrak HR were more selective in the people they hire, and had better oversite of their staff, then they wouldn't need 40 spotters, and service to passengers would be much improved. You think someone in the organization would ask why there are such regular "bad apples" and what can we do about it?? However, I have the feeling that no-one at Amtrak thinks about this.


----------



## jphjaxfl

My Dad worked for the New York Central and a short while for Penn Central. He had a railroad pass that allowed for free travel on the NYC and certain other railroads by himself and members of his immediate family. It covered the rail fare but not the Pullman charges. What is covered on other railroads varied and sometimes it resulted in payment of half fares etc. He had the pass after he retired until he passed away. It did include travel on Amtrak in the 70s since Penn Central was one of the participating railroad. Everything regarding the railroad pass was governed by rules which could vary by level of employee and could be changed from time to time. There was never anything secret or underhanded about the use of the pass. When the railroad's ran the passenger service, passes were an added benefit. Once passenger service was discountined on routes, the employees could no longer take advantage of that benefit unless another railroad offered service and sometimes special arrangements would be made. I can understand that with government oversight that Amtrak would not be able to offer the same benefits to non Amtrak railraod employess.


----------



## Dutchrailnut

Its not a matter of cooling off, unless the Conductor personaly knows you , he is risking his job.

The entire thing could be a setup by a spotter, just to see if the conductor accepts.


----------



## Guest

IF the 40 spotters actually exist the word travels quickly on the railroad much like it does on this sight. Then you would most assuredly have to have a ticket in your back pocket.


----------



## Guest

Guest said:


> IF the 40 spotters actually exist the word travels quickly on the railroad much like it does on this sight. Then you would most assuredly have to have a ticket in your back pocket.


I wonder if the person who was talking about the "spotters" is confusing this with the Customer Service Managers who are riding trains throughout the system.

I know Amtrak has had spotters in the past and their role was similar to mystery shoppers in the retail business - looking for irregularities and good/bad service and adherence to established policies and procedures. This is not a bad thing at all!


----------



## Guest_had8ley_*

Guest said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF the 40 spotters actually exist the word travels quickly on the railroad much like it does on this sight. Then you would most assuredly have to have a ticket in your back pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if the person who was talking about the "spotters" is confusing this with the Customer Service Managers who are riding trains throughout the system.
> 
> I know Amtrak has had spotters in the past and their role was similar to mystery shoppers in the retail business - looking for irregularities and good/bad service and adherence to established policies and procedures. This is not a bad thing at all!
Click to expand...


No...the crew was tallking about spotters who could report them. Not on board managers which we seldom see unless something like SDS pops up.


----------



## Guest_had8ley_*

Here's another "in-house" amenity. Amtrak pass holders can use the parcel/checked luggage room for free in WAS. I don't think it is a spotter's target as it has been going on for years. I _always_ tip the man behind the dutch door coming and going so they don't forget who I am. Sure beats the $3 an hour lockers in Chicago.


----------



## Guest

Dutchrailnut said:


> Its not a matter of cooling off, unless the Conductor personaly knows you , he is risking his job.The entire thing could be a setup by a spotter, just to see if the conductor accepts.


dude, I hope you are a railroad employee atleast and not some wannabe know it all railfan puke. I mean, either way, I am not out to "entrap" anyone so hush


----------



## AlanB

Guest said:


> Dutchrailnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not a matter of cooling off, unless the Conductor personaly knows you , he is risking his job.
> 
> The entire thing could be a setup by a spotter, just to see if the conductor accepts.
> 
> 
> 
> dude, I hope you are a railroad employee atleast and not some wannabe know it all railfan puke. I mean, either way, I am not out to "entrap" anyone so hush
Click to expand...

First one should probably be careful about insulting railfans on a site that is indeed full of railfans, many of whom do actually know what they are talking about in many cases. In fact I've seen some railfans that know more than some RR employees.

Second, I can assure you that Dutch is more than just a railfan. I'm not even sure if he actually attributes that title "railfan" to his name or not although he does seem to have a love for trains, but I do know for a fact that he does indeed work for a passenger RR, although it's not Amtrak. I'll leave it to him however to decide if he wishes to dignify your response and tell you which RR he works for.


----------



## The Metropolitan

I've heard of a few instances of Conductor's Courtesy being used, though from a slightly different field. I drove bus for 11 years, and had always heard that we could show our Union card to the Conductor to ride Amtrak free. I never tested the concept (for the simple fact of not wanting to put a Conductor in a compromising position) but I heard where others did, and succeeded, riding between here and New York. I guess it all depends on the Conductor.

As a reciprocal courtesy, Amtrak (and Greyhound) employees routinely boarded our buses, and we routinely let them ride with no questions asked. I think only once did I hear a coworker griping about a Amtrak or Greyhound Employee trying to ride for free with their ID, most were glad to oblige.

So I guess it doesn't hurt to ask, but it also helps to be more than willing to graciously accept an answer of no, putting yourself in the Employee's shoes.


----------



## Guest

AlanB said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dutchrailnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not a matter of cooling off, unless the Conductor personaly knows you , he is risking his job.
> 
> The entire thing could be a setup by a spotter, just to see if the conductor accepts.
> 
> 
> 
> dude, I hope you are a railroad employee atleast and not some wannabe know it all railfan puke. I mean, either way, I am not out to "entrap" anyone so hush
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First one should probably be careful about insulting railfans on a site that is indeed full of railfans, many of whom do actually know what they are talking about in many cases. In fact I've seen some railfans that know more than some RR employees.
> 
> Second, I can assure you that Dutch is more than just a railfan. I'm not even sure if he actually attributes that title "railfan" to his name or not although he does seem to have a love for trains, but I do know for a fact that he does indeed work for a passenger RR, although it's not Amtrak. I'll leave it to him however to decide if he wishes to dignify your response and tell you which RR he works for.
Click to expand...

_Edited to remove derogatory remarks. _

_ _

_And the next time you want to insult railfans, try remembering that many of them are the same people who are out there lobbying for RR workers. They are also out there supporting Operation Lifesaver, along with many RR workers, to help prevent the horrors that people like you unfortunately encounter while trying to do your job._

_ _

_You might also want to remember that it was you who came to a railfan site seeking our help. So if you think consider railfans to be so inferior I have to wonder why you'd bother to consult them in the first place._

As for people who actually didn't **** on my thread and try and help guide me, I really appreciate your help and have a happy New Year!


----------



## saxman

I really about how the letting railroaders ride on other lines. I remember boarding Amtrak in Grand Forks and several BNSF employees needed a ride to Fargo. All they did was get a ticket from the ticket agent. If it is against the rules to do this, I really wonder why. Here in my airline world, any pilot can easily ride the cockpit jumpseat of other carriers. It's done everyday infact. This is of course with recipricol agreements with all the carriers, but it seems it should or would be the same with the railraods.


----------



## eliyahu

saxman66 said:


> I really about how the letting railroaders ride on other lines. I remember boarding Amtrak in Grand Forks and several BNSF employees needed a ride to Fargo. All they did was get a ticket from the ticket agent. If it is against the rules to do this, I really wonder why. Here in my airline world, any pilot can easily ride the cockpit jumpseat of other carriers. It's done everyday infact. This is of course with recipricol agreements with all the carriers, but it seems it should or would be the same with the railraods.


after all of the hullabaloo here (and on another rail forum), i just went ahead and called a friend who worked for UP's 'amtrak department' to find out the answer. according to UP, no one hired after april 27, 1981 is eligible for any discounts whatever for amtrak travel on any road. when amtrak began back in 1971, the member railroads negotiated discounts and passes for their existing employees to try and compensate for the lack of travel benefits once they discontinued passenger service, and everyone got the same deal.

so, here's the rules:

1. you must have been hired by a railroad which 'joined' amtrak, and which signed an agreement with amtrak for employee pass privileges (so locals originally hired by the M-K-T, for example, wouldn't be eligible).

2. you must have been hired by the railroad prior to april 27, 1981.

3. if hired before april 30, 1971, the rail fare is free for portions of your route over your home road and 50% off over other roads.

4. if hired after april 30, 1971, but before april 27, 1981, you are eligible for a 25% discount off of your rail fare.

5. these passes are handled internally by the host roads' HR departments.

6. amtrak does not have an official policy of discounts/free travel whatever outside the agreement.

if anyone has anything else to add, please let me know. i certainly hope i didn't misquote anything here!

-- eliyahu

austin, tx


----------



## yarrow

do amtrak employees get to ride amtrak for free?


----------



## PRR 60

Here's the deal.

If a railroad employee was hired before May 1, 1971 and that railroad was part of the formation of Amtrak, then that employee may ride Amtrak for free on the employee's own line or for a 50% discount anywhere else. A railroad employee who was hired on or after May 1, 1971 and before April 27, 1981 can get a 25% discount off Amtrak travel. Everyone else is a peon like the rest of the unwashed masses and pays the going rate.

The prior to 1971 privilege is strictly limited to those who were employed by what then was an Amtrak participant. A current UP employee who worked for the UP or SP prior to May 1, 1971 is in. A present UP employee who, in 1971, worked for the WP (not an Amtrak participant) is out. And everone hired less than 25 years ago is out. In other words, you have to be pretty old and a lifer with one line to get a free or discounted ride.

Now that is not to say that a given Amtrak conductor would not look the other way as a courtesy to a brother in arms. Trains are not planes: there is no formal check in or seat count. I'm sure it happens all the time. But it is technically not allowed and could get someone slapped around by the powers to be if they get caught.


----------



## Guest

I'm a retired ethics professor. I had a fake RR ID made up a few years ago. Works great. Thousands and thousands of dollars worth of travel for FREE! I've traveled all the long distance trains always in a sleeper at no charge. I always take breakfeast and lunch in the diner. Most times I have dinner brought to my bedroom.


----------



## PRR 60

Guest said:


> I'm a retired ethics professor.


Now THAT'S funny!! Usually "LOL" does not really mean that, but this time it really did!


----------



## Trogdor

Guest said:


> I'm a retired ethics professor. I had a fake RR ID made up a few years ago. Works great. Thousands and thousands of dollars worth of travel for FREE! I've traveled all the long distance trains always in a sleeper at no charge. I always take breakfeast and lunch in the diner. Most times I have dinner brought to my bedroom.


Har-dee-har-har. I get the joke.


----------



## had8ley

Guest said:


> *I'm a retired ethics professor. I had a fake RR ID made up a few years ago. Works great. Thousands and thousands of dollars worth of travel for FREE! I've traveled all the long distance trains always in a sleeper at no charge. I always take breakfeast and lunch in the diner. Most times I have dinner brought to my bedroom.*


* *

* *

*Yeah....right !!!! And Saddam Hussein was seen celebrating New year's Eve in Times Square.*


----------



## battalion51

Getting back to the topic at hand. I am pretty sure (but not 100%) that employees of a host railroad that a train runs over have rights to ride an Amtrak train for inspection purposes. When the employeee boards the train they just have to fill out an On Board Passenger record to show they were on the train. This is acceptable according to company policy, since the form has a check box for "Other Railroad Employee."


----------



## had8ley

PRR 60 said:


> Here's the deal.
> If a railroad employee was hired before May 1, 1971 and that railroad was part of the formation of Amtrak, then that employee may ride Amtrak for free on the employee's own line or for a 50% discount anywhere else. A railroad employee who was hired on or after May 1, 1971 and before April 27, 1981 can get a 25% discount off Amtrak travel. Everyone else is a peon like the rest of the unwashed masses and pays the going rate.
> 
> The prior to 1971 privilege is strictly limited to those who were employed by what then was an Amtrak participant. A current UP employee who worked for the UP or SP prior to May 1, 1971 is in. A present UP employee who, in 1971, worked for the WP (not an Amtrak participant) is out. And everone hired less than 25 years ago is out. In other words, you have to be pretty old and a lifer with one line to get a free or discounted ride.
> 
> Now that is not to say that a given Amtrak conductor would not look the other way as a courtesy to a brother in arms. Trains are not planes: there is no formal check in or seat count. I'm sure it happens all the time. But it is technically not allowed and could get someone slapped around by the powers to be if they get caught.


Just a technicality. I hired out on the Texas & Pacific in 1968 which was taken over by the Missouri Pacific in the mid 70's. We eventually wound up with the UP in the mid 80's. The TP did not participate in the Amtrak formation but the Mighty MOP did. We were given pre-71 employee passes as if we had worked for the Missouri Pacific in 1971.


----------



## haolerider

had8ley said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal.
> 
> If a railroad employee was hired before May 1, 1971 and that railroad was part of the formation of Amtrak, then that employee may ride Amtrak for free on the employee's own line or for a 50% discount anywhere else. A railroad employee who was hired on or after May 1, 1971 and before April 27, 1981 can get a 25% discount off Amtrak travel. Everyone else is a peon like the rest of the unwashed masses and pays the going rate.
> 
> The prior to 1971 privilege is strictly limited to those who were employed by what then was an Amtrak participant. A current UP employee who worked for the UP or SP prior to May 1, 1971 is in. A present UP employee who, in 1971, worked for the WP (not an Amtrak participant) is out. And everone hired less than 25 years ago is out. In other words, you have to be pretty old and a lifer with one line to get a free or discounted ride.
> 
> Now that is not to say that a given Amtrak conductor would not look the other way as a courtesy to a brother in arms. Trains are not planes: there is no formal check in or seat count. I'm sure it happens all the time. But it is technically not allowed and could get someone slapped around by the powers to be if they get caught.
> 
> 
> 
> Just a technicality. I hired out on the Texas & Pacific in 1968 which was taken over by the Missouri Pacific in the mid 70's. We eventually wound up with the UP in the mid 80's. The TP did not participate in the Amtrak formation but the Mighty MOP did. We were given pre-71 employee passes as if we had worked for the Missouri Pacific in 1971.
Click to expand...

Just out of curiosity, are you still using those passes?


----------



## had8ley

haolerider said:


> had8ley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal.
> 
> If a railroad employee was hired before May 1, 1971 and that railroad was part of the formation of Amtrak, then that employee may ride Amtrak for free on the employee's own line or for a 50% discount anywhere else. A railroad employee who was hired on or after May 1, 1971 and before April 27, 1981 can get a 25% discount off Amtrak travel. Everyone else is a peon like the rest of the unwashed masses and pays the going rate.
> 
> The prior to 1971 privilege is strictly limited to those who were employed by what then was an Amtrak participant. A current UP employee who worked for the UP or SP prior to May 1, 1971 is in. A present UP employee who, in 1971, worked for the WP (not an Amtrak participant) is out. And everone hired less than 25 years ago is out. In other words, you have to be pretty old and a lifer with one line to get a free or discounted ride.
> 
> Now that is not to say that a given Amtrak conductor would not look the other way as a courtesy to a brother in arms. Trains are not planes: there is no formal check in or seat count. I'm sure it happens all the time. But it is technically not allowed and could get someone slapped around by the powers to be if they get caught.
> 
> 
> 
> Just a technicality. I hired out on the Texas & Pacific in 1968 which was taken over by the Missouri Pacific in the mid 70's. We eventually wound up with the UP in the mid 80's. The TP did not participate in the Amtrak formation but the Mighty MOP did. We were given pre-71 employee passes as if we had worked for the Missouri Pacific in 1971.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just out of curiosity, are you still using those passes?
Click to expand...


To be totally honest, yes. And the last time I used it (at Thanksgiving) they asked me if my son was travelling with me. He's 30 and should have lost his pass priviliges eons ago. I rarely use it as I have existed on Rail Sale, e-bay sales (now defunct) and travel vouchers for over the past few years but use the pass in a pinch. Worst part of having the pass is that you can't make a reservation until 24 hours befrore train time. And you only get 50% off the highest fare. With the discount codes I've come out way ahead both price wise and have the ability to make a reservation well in advance.


----------



## Anthony

Some fascinating stuff:

http://www.usdoj.gov/osg/briefs/1984/sg840103.txt

So here's a question - I know a guy who hired out with the IC in the mid '70s, then with the GT after '81. He had a non-public law RTPC as an IC employee which he then traded in for an RTPC under GT, by virtue of his IC hire date. He is not retired - he has since worked for two Class I railroads and is presently an employee of one. His card expired in '88 - can he apply to have this renewed even though he no longer works for either of those roads (are those non-public law privileges still preserved), or not?

Thanks


----------



## had8ley

To be perfectly honest with my fellow list members the benefits derived from having a pre-71 employee pass are almost non-existant. My home road is listed as the Missouri Pacific which means I can ride the Texas Eagle from St. Louis to San Antonio 12 times per year free. Living near New Orleans, and knowing that The Texas Eagle starts out of New Orleans as The City, does not give much incentive to drive all the way to Longview, Texas in order to board. Any other trip is allowed with a 24 hour MAXIMUM in advance reservation and you pay half the highest bucket. I'd rather hunt for the bargains and travel as any other passenger. They used to stamp your ticket "Special" when you used your pass (maybe Rafi can tell us if they still do so.) This was good in some situations and not so good in others. I was asked a couple of times to give up a sleeping space for "full fare" passengers who wanted to upgrade on board. (Didn't make much sense to me as I paid half the highest bucket and they were paying half the lowest bucket.) Yes, I had a reservation and paid half of the highest bucket but the conductor "thought" I needed to give up the space. I've yet to find any info that pertains to this. I do know that pass riders are asked to give up seats in coach when a non-reserved train is oversold. Maybe George or Alan have some info on this.


----------



## sueb

I ride the Keystone service 5 days a week Phila to ELT. Many Amtrak employees work in offices at 30th St Station in Phila. Many of them ride the same trains that I do. They all seem to get a free ride by showing their employee IDs. I've sat next to an Amtrak employee lots of times and in more than 5 yrs never seen one use a ticket. Ours is a nonreserved train on the part of the route in PA, so they do get up and stand if there are paying passengers without seats. But that is rare except around holidays.


----------



## PetalumaLoco

Guest said:


> by the way, its a professional courtesy that I am trying to find out if it exists as I am an employee (conductor) on another adjacent railroad and its no different than cops showing their badges to get out of a traffic ticket.


Professional courtesy? Here's a wikipedia entry; "corrupt practice by law enforcement officers of not reporting each other for what they consider to be minor violations". Interesting that you should equate conductors' mutual favors with illegal police activity.

You'd have sounded better using this explanation; "Professional courtesy, the practice among many physicians and other professionals of providing free or discounted services to their fellow professionals, their employees and to others, has long been a respected tradition". From the Physician's News Digest.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

Hmm.. I wonder Petaluma, that's a guest from two years ago. Think he's gonna come back to reply to your argument? :lol:


----------



## PetalumaLoco

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> Hmm.. I wonder Petaluma, that's a guest from two years ago. Think he's gonna come back to reply to your argument? :lol:


Nah, I think I'm pretty safe. I made a good point though! 

Hey, blame SueB, she resurrected it!


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

PetalumaLoco said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm.. I wonder Petaluma, that's a guest from two years ago. Think he's gonna come back to reply to your argument? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I think I'm pretty safe. I made a good point though!
> 
> Hey, blame SueB, she resurrected it!
Click to expand...

Actually she didn't, a blank guest post did-- it seems to have been deleted.

Hey, maybe it was the same guest who posted about law enforcement persons flashing badges!


----------



## blueman271

For what its worth, sometimes the conductor allows servicemen to ride for free. Two years ago while I was in SubSchool in Groton, a buddy of mine and I rode the train down to New York City in our whites. We bought our tickets in New London but they were never lifted from us, the conductor just asked us where we were going and gave us two seat checks. Also earlier this year, when I was riding the train back to Virginia from NJ, a solider was sitting a couple of rows in front of me and the conductor did pretty much the same thing for him that he did for my buddy and I two years ago. He simply asked him where he was going and gave him a seat check without ever lifting a ticket. Having said that, I was not aware that the conductor allowing free rides could cost him his job. That seems like a mighty big penalty to pay for extending a courtesy.


----------



## Long Train Runnin'

I was kind of glad this came up. The NJT transit employee I know well says he rides amtrak for free all the time. To get from Trenton to Newark when the job is called for. He says its faster and his boss actually encourages he use amtrak. He also has used his ID to go to boston and back. I didn't realize this wasn't the norm..


----------



## MattW

I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that the practice if it takes place is probably less frowned upon on the Northeast Corridor and other high-density routes where taking up one seat won't necessarily cut into revenue-passenger capability. I will admit I have absolute no idea about a practice such as this.


----------



## wayman

Long Train Runnin said:


> I was kind of glad this came up. The NJT transit employee I know well says he rides amtrak for free all the time. To get from Trenton to Newark when the job is called for. He says its faster and his boss actually encourages he use amtrak. He also has used his ID to go to boston and back. I didn't realize this wasn't the norm..


I've talked to a handful of SEPTA conductors and engineers on their Regional Rail division over the years. They've all told me they get Amtrak privileges, though they haven't explained in great details. None of them were old enough to have worked for Penn Central. I suppose it's possible they were makin' stuff up...

I also talked to one Amtrak conductor who said that her riding privileges extended to all other passenger railroads in the US (NJ Transit, SEPTA, etc). Again, maybe she was makin' stuff up...


----------



## transit54

Anthony said:


> yarrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> do amtrak employees get to ride amtrak for free?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sort of.
> 
> The policy is called 'Red, White & Blue' and it kind of goes like this: employees can show their ID (nicknamed a "flash pass") to board any unreserved (or Regional, or Empire Svc, or a few other short/medium distance routes) train anytime they want for free, on a standby basis. If your seat is needed for a ticketed passenger, you must give it up. Reserved trains are all drawn up on calendars with some days "red", some "white" and most "blue," according to anticipated demand for space on those days. On blue days, employees can ride coach for free. White, they pay 80% of the public fare, but if by the end of the trip it is not sold out, they apply for a refund. Red, they pay 80%. Note that red/white/blue tickets are reserved and even if the train is sold out, you get to keep your seat or accommodation - not standby.
Click to expand...

Out of curiosity, how is the "public fare" determined? Is that the current bucket, or the high/low bucket? Reminds me of ID-90 agreements I used back when I was in the airlines, where you could fly on some other carriers for 90% off the full coach fare of a route.


----------



## had8ley

rnizlek said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yarrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> do amtrak employees get to ride amtrak for free?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Out of curiosity, how is the "public fare" determined? Is that the current bucket, or the high/low bucket? Reminds me of ID-90 agreements I used back when I was in the airlines, where you could fly on some other carriers for 90% off the full coach fare of a route.
Click to expand...

I don't have an Amtrak employee pass but a "participating" RR pass that entitles me to twelve free rides on my home road a year. We get 50% off of the HIGH bucket, which can be higher than the low bucket at times. To add insult to the higher bucket we can't buy a ticket until 24 hours before train time so you really can't plan too far out unless you're willing to go low bucket as a regular pax.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Several times I have seen deadheading Amtrak employees board and wait in the lounge or diner until the conductor comes and usually gives them a room,mostly in the transition sleeper!Is this just professional courtesy or policy?

Its still unclear to me why we can get lower fares than railroad employees (50% off High Bucket is not a deal!)!

Also I think I read something somewhere about meals,are only on duty OBS and conductors allowed to eat gratis in the diner?


----------



## haolerider

jimhudson said:


> Several times I have seen deadheading Amtrak employees board and wait in the lounge or diner until the conductor comes and usually gives them a room,mostly in the transition sleeper!Is this just professional courtesy or policy?
> Its still unclear to me why we can get lower fares than railroad employees (50% off High Bucket is not a deal!)!
> 
> Also I think I read something somewhere about meals,are only on duty OBS and conductors allowed to eat gratis in the diner?


All Amtrak employees traveling on reserved trains are supposed to have a ticket and be on the manifest, with the exception of the corridor. All long distance trains are supposed to have only ticketed Amtrak employees traveling with no exceptions. If you see a conductor giving someone a free room in the trans dorm without that person being on the manifest, it is against company policy.

All OBS staff are allowed meals in the dining car. Conductors are not.


----------



## railiner

In my observations, over forty years of traveling, the so-called "professional courtesy" is most prevalent in the Northeast Corridor among Amtrak, commuter rail, long distance bus, and even local transit employees. As you get further away, toward the Deep South, and the Midwest, this practice is not widely tolerated, and employees are more "by-the-book".

Perhaps this is just a microcosm of society in general where the Northeast is more liberal in all repects.

Further, I sense that the older employees are more likely then younger employees to grant 'cross-honoring'.

Back in the sixties, it was very common to see PRR and Greyhound employees in uniform riding each others conveyances. Perhaps they were unofficially considered 'family', from the days when the PRR owned a major portion of Greyhound, as did some other railroads.

Regarding official pass privileges....even though the ICC is long dead. its legal policies on passes seems to have a ghost governing Amtrak and buslines....only spouses and dependant children can travel. A single employee cannot even get their parents a ride, nor siblings. On the other hand, airlines allow parents to travel, and even friends and family can get discounted standby travel. They were regulated by the CAB instead of the ICC, which had a more liberal policy.


----------



## Spokker

What's wrong with insulting railfans? If you lighten up I think the reputation will improve. No need to protect yourself needlessly.


----------



## Danl

What if I worked for the NPRR before 71 and the BN merger but was laid off back in 83 and work another job since then. Can I still get a pass and if yes, who would I contact???


----------



## Halifax

How can you tell which days are red white or blue. I don't see that online when booking a ticket.


----------



## rrdude

"Back in the Day" (God that means we're getting old, OldTimer) I NEVER needed my pass or anything else, other than my Amtrak ID to board virtually any train out of Chicago, Amtrak that is. The custom I think is slipping, and of course I never sat in a seat if the train was full, and often lent a hand when needed at stops.

While on board as an LSA, I often gave "my" conductors/train crew what they wanted, within limits, and they never asked for "freebies". Coffee, non-rev soda, and non rev water were the only "authorized" freebies, but I found that a little kindness here and there, went a long way with a hard workin' T/E crew. I fondly remember sending DC meals WAY upstairs to certain engine crews, who in turn wouldn't mind a "extra fare" when I was off duty....as long as the next stop was before the time I had to return to duty... Better than sleeping in the dorm car.


----------



## Engineers Spouse

Halifax said:


> How can you tell which days are red white or blue. I don't see that online when booking a ticket.



I have a Amtrak Pass that gives me the red, white, or blue discounts and although I use to have the calendars online, couldn't find them any more either. I was told this last month that the dates are now relevant to the stations, routes and locales. Also, that they don't have them in printable format any more. You have to call a ticket agent or 'Julie' and discuss your dates and they will let you know what day that is under. Also, the ticket agent at the station said HE only gets them a month at a time and has to research for future months.


----------

